# CHEDDAR PECAN BALL/SPREAD



## marmalady (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm making this tonite to go with some crusty French bread and mushroom barley soup - 

[PECAN CHEESE BALL/SPREAD


8 oz. cream cheese, room temp
8 oz sharp cheddar, grated
2 tsp grated onion
2 tsp worchestershire
2 tsp finely minced garlic
½  cup finely chopped pecans (plus another ½ cup if you’re making a ball)

Combine cream cheese and cheddar, beat til smooth in a mixer.  Beat in onion, worchestershire, and garlic.  Stir in ½ cup pecans.   Chill two hours.   If you’re making the ball, shape the mixture into a ball and roll in the 2nd ½ cup of pecans and chill.  Remove from fridge at least 1 hour before serving.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

Cheese balls are soooo good and simple to make usually.  I can't imagine why a person would pay such a high fare for one at the store, unless they are absolutely crunched for time.

You've hit my favorite combination of pecans with cheddar and this recipe looks fantastic -- thank you Marmalady!!


----------



## jude (Oct 16, 2004)

I am definately going to paste and copy this one. I will make it for the Holidays.
Thanks Marmalady


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

Made it last night - and I would edit the directions to say definitely do this in the food processor - the mixer just wasn't getting a 'smooth' consistency.  Otherwise, it was fantastic!  

And of course now I'm spinning off - thinking Swiss and almond - monteray jack and chile -


----------

